# Do your co-workers know you carry?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I carry at work. I have for several years. None of my co-workers have let on that they know I carry (and they are a talkative lot, so I expect that they would have said something if they knew).

Do your co-workers know?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

They know I own handguns, they don't know I carry (i dont carry at work obviously)

They can't believe I like guns, they think im too much of a pretty boy to be into any of this stuff.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

They know that I occasionally carry, but not that I always carry. I made the mistake, a few years ago, of demonstrating how to carry a full sized pistol to a guy who was new to concealed carry, and naturally the word eventually got around.

Of course, this being Texas, it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

jakeleinen1 said:


> They know I own handguns, they don't know I carry (i dont carry at work obviously)
> 
> They can't believe I like guns, they think im too much of a pretty boy to be into any of this stuff.


Do they know about the hand grenades?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, I've participated in SCCC's empty holster protests on campus, so most people who know me moderately well likely assume that I carry. Although you never know; the kind of people you find on a college campus may not make the leap from "oh, he supports CCW" to "OH, he _does_ CCW."

KG


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I renewed my CCW and paid for all the other people in my office to get theirs if they wanted it with me. We had 8 guys get it at the same time. No one knows which gun I am carrying or in which holster but they assume I am. Always carry never tell.


RCG


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

My work won't allow it even though I travel to some pretty crappy areas. I even had a client tell me about the gun shots and dog-fighting he always hears in the alley behind his business and the murder in broad daylight across the street just recently. My boss still says no. And since I drive a company car and not my own, I can't keep a gun in the car either. Yay.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

clockworkjon said:


> My work won't allow it even though I travel to some pretty crappy areas. I even had a client tell me about the gun shots and dog-fighting he always hears in the alley behind his business and the murder in broad daylight across the street just recently. My boss still says no. And since I drive a company car and not my own, I can't keep a gun in the car either. Yay.


Can he actually do that? I can believe a boss can say, "No guns in my building." But can he say you cannot carry outside the building? I believe he can say it, but can he enforce it (legally)?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes he can.
If you are representing a company and using company owned vechile, they can tell you there is no smoking, no eatin , no guns, or even enforce a company dress code in their vechile. If company policy does not allow guns and it says no guns in comapny cars.........If the company owns it is responsble for it and insures it they can legally make the rules. I am glad thats not the case here because when I take customers hunting it would make it real hard.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> Can he actually do that? I can believe a boss can say, "No guns in my building." But can he say you cannot carry outside the building? I believe he can say it, but can he enforce it (legally)?


Legally? Not so much, but he can be fired for violating company policy.

Me, some people at work know I carry, others probably know without confirmation. There's no company policy against it, the Big Boss has a rifle in his closet here at the shop, I shot in a weekly league with my manager, I was asked if I was packing when I stumbled onto a meth lab and in the past I've been allowed to hold NRA Classes in the building on weekends and everyone knows that my vacations consist of training classes (I get my ammo shipped to the shop) and attending pistol matches.

I love my job.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Packard said:


> Can he actually do that? I can believe a boss can say, "No guns in my building." But can he say you cannot carry outside the building? I believe he can say it, but can he enforce it (legally)?


Oh I forgot, most of the businesses I work with are also posted. The majority of clients I work with are non-profit organizations that are packed with libs. So even if I did bend the out of office rule slightly, I would still not be able to carry. So screwed either way. And I'm not willing to break the law and CC anyway, and that's why posting is stupid! Because I follow the rules, the asshat criminals don't! Hopefully this will all loosen up over time. We've only had CC for 6 weeks now and all the antis are still crapping themselves waiting for the non-existent bloodbath to ensue.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a one lawyer, one assistant law office. My assistant knows that I sometimes carry, and sometimes do not. It is against the law for me to carry some of the places I go, and I certainly do not carry in any of those. I don't mention it to other people.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

No. I considered asking my employer if she was comfortable with it, but decided I'd rather not know the answer. I work at a preschool.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Holly said:


> No. I considered asking my employer if she was comfortable with it, but decided I'd rather not know the answer. I work at a preschool.


Probably a good hunch. Is it even legal in your state, though? At least in mine, it's a big no-no to carry in a K-12 school, barring pickups and dropoffs where the weapon stays in the vehicle.

KG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

kg333 said:


> Probably a good hunch. Is it even legal in your state, though? At least in mine, it's a big no-no to carry in a K-12 school, barring pickups and dropoffs where the weapon stays in the vehicle.
> 
> KG


The preschool is not in a school building. So, yes, it is legal.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

deleted by Packard


----------

